# Javafunktion in Javascript



## Neo1988 (16. Jul 2007)

hihi.....

ich wollte nur ma kurz fragen, ob es möglich ist, eine Javafunktion in einem Javascript aufzurufen......
wenn ja wie geht das?????

Einfach die Funktion in Javascript aufzurufen geht nicht.....
ist nicht gerade unerwartet....

ansonsten habe ich im internet nicht wirklich was zu diesem Thema gefunden

mfg Neo


----------



## Guest (16. Jul 2007)

Du kannst im Browser per Javascript höchstens auf Methoden in einem Applet zugreifen.

de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/applets.htm#zugriff


----------



## Neo1988 (17. Jul 2007)

hmmmm.......

dann werde ich wohl ma den quellcode etwas näher erläutern, weil ich finde irgendwie net so richtig ne lösung.

es geht um folgende Zeile:


```
<t:commandButton id="btnDelete" actionListener="#{StornogrundBacking.deleteStornogrund}" value="#{msg['catalogs.stornogruende.delete']}" styleClass="col1 button10_113" style="padding-left: 7px;"></t:commandButton>
```

So funktioniert die Zeile auch einwandfrei, doch jetzt soll vor dem löschen noch eine Abfrage kommen, ob der User dies auch wirklich löschen will....... dies wollte ich mit Javascript (confirm) machen.
Bei der Sprache handelt es sich um ColdFusion........

Ich hoffe irgendwer hat ne idee, wie man das umsetzen könnte.......


----------



## merlin2 (17. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst im Browser per Javascript höchstens auf Methoden in einem Applet zugreifen.
> de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/applets.htm#zugriff


Das gilt nicht für alle Browser! Mit Netscape sollte es gehen. :meld: 

-----------------

Was hat ColdFusion mit Java zu tun? :bahnhof: 
Und vor allem scheint dein letzter Post deinem ersten in folgender Hinsicht zu widersprechen:
Erster Post: Du willst Java-Code von JavaScript aus aufrufen.
Zweiter Post: Du willst JavaScript-Code von ColdFusion aus aufrufen.
 :bahnhof: 
Der Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript ist dir klar?

Tut mir leid, wenn ich dich falsch verstehe.


----------



## merlin2 (17. Jul 2007)

Meinst du vielleicht JavaScript von Java aus? Ich verstehs einfach nicht...


----------



## Neo1988 (18. Jul 2007)

Also.......

ich versuche es ma anders zu formulieren......

ich habe halt diesen komischen button......
der benutzt dann JSP um Daten aus einer Datenbank zu löschen......
das funktioniert auch soweit einwandfrei.

Doch jetzt soll einfach nur noch ne Abfrage kommen, wo der Benutzer gefragt wird, ob die Daten wirklich gelöscht werden sollen.
Also quasi einfach eine messagebox, welche vor dem entgültigen Löschen kommt.....
ich habe mir das wie folgt vorgestellt....


```
function DelMsg()
{
      if(confirm("Wollen sie diesen Eintrag wirklich löschen?"))
      {
             //Aufruf der JSP-Funktion
             StornogrundBacking.deleteStornogrund;
      }
}
```

und dann hallt der Code des Buttons:


```
<t:commandButton id="btnDelete" onClick="DelMsg()" value="Löschen"></t:commandButton>
```

Das dingens ist nur, das funktioniert so net....
gibt es vielleicht ne möglichkeit, das ich onClick und ActionListener benutze????
dann würde ich in ActionListener die JSP-Löschfunktion schreiben.
Dann müsste aber vorherr über onClick die MessageBox aufgerufen werden, welche dann das ActionListener im Falle einer Verneinung deaktiviert......


----------



## merlin2 (18. Jul 2007)

Was heißt "das funktioniert so net"?
Welcher Fehler?


----------



## Neo1988 (19. Jul 2007)

Er sagt:

Fehler: 'document.StornogrundBacking.deleteStornogrund' ist null oder kein Objekt.


----------



## merlin2 (19. Jul 2007)

Wenn es sich um Java handelt und du eine Methode meinst, muss die doch runde Klammern haben. ???:L


----------



## Neo1988 (20. Jul 2007)

Jo eigentlich würde ich das auch sagen, aber wenn ich es so in den Button schreibe funktioniert es ja........

und wenn ichs bei dem Javascript mit Klammern versuche gehts net....

Wenn ich beim Button mit Klammern schreibe kommt ein Internal Server Error
Invalid expression: '${StornogrundBacking.deleteStornogrund()}'


----------

